# Yummy, easy bean dip.



## jake2293 (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is a yummy bean dip that can be done whole or blended to create a bean salsa type thing.

1 can of black beans (pintos work too, but I prefer black in this recipe)
1 red pepper
1 cob of corn
1 jalepeno
Salt
Lime
Tortilla chips or crackers, for dipping

Drain the beans, and put them into a serving bowl. Next, chop the pepper into pieces about 1/4 inch on each side, and add them (or, if you're going to blend it, just take off the sides...no need to chop). Take the corn off the cob and add it, and finally, cut the jalepeno in half, remove the seeds (or keep them in if you want it spicy), cut into slices, and add that. Finally, use the juice of the lime and add salt to taste. Serve (or blend, then serve).


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks Jake for sharing - sounds very good, love bean dip.


----------

